# HUmminbird Releases New Updates



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

HUmminbird has released new software up dates for several units. The biggest one is the down imaging for the 1197 and 997 . The guys that have upgraded are estatic about it. Several other units in the 700 series have new updates also.

If you are not sure how to get updates register your unit at Humminbirds website.


----------

